# Favorite Amateur instrumentalists on Youtube



## clavichorder

There have to be some on this site like myself that like to look at the wealth of decent amateur musicians on youtube. I know most about keyboardists. I personally love the variety and playing on teafruitbat's channelhttp://www.youtube.com/user/teafruitbat


----------



## Klavierspieler

I enjoy this guy's playing of lots of different plucked stringed instruments.


----------



## Shamit

Grzegorz Kosiński 



 Beethoven For Elise, with bass guitar


----------



## Aro

Well , as this man right here does not play the piano for a living , he is considered an Amateur right ? Although I think he's far from it ! Check this video of him :


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## livioguerra




----------



## tdc




----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Definitely shows the influence of Keith Jarrett...


----------



## Praeludium

There is this guitar teacher called Denian Arcoleo : he's great !





Here is a trancription of Granados, but he plays many things, From easy listening film music (Schindler's list...) to music from our days and brazillian music.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Definitely shows the influence of Keith Jarrett...


Haha, this cat loves music. I therefore love this cat.


----------



## LordBlackudder

katethegreat19






PacificPoem






Both these amateurs produce and perform to exceptional standards. They have worked hard to arrange the music and write lyrics often without sheet music to go on. They have also brought together other musicians in collaborations.


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## tdc

clavichorder said:


>


I just LOVE Medtner's Skazki, I appreciate and enjoy his Piano Sonatas, but there is something about many of those Skazki in particular that really do it for me. I'm going to eventually take one of those pieces and transcribe it for guitar. Perhaps listening to these Skazki is escalating into a bit of an obsession for me too of late... ^Nice vid btw.


----------



## clavichorder

tdc said:


> I just LOVE Medtner's Skazki, I appreciate and enjoy his Piano Sonatas, but there is something about many of those Skazki in particular that really do it for me. I'm going to eventually take one of those pieces and transcribe it for guitar. Perhaps listening to these Skazki is escalating into a bit of an obsession for me too of late... ^Nice vid btw.


Keep me posted if you are going to transcribe a skazka! This is one that might work, its generally slower, though it has some tricky fast parts.


----------



## tdc

clavichorder said:


> Keep me posted if you are going to transcribe a skazka!


Will do. :tiphat:


----------



## Philip

tdc said:


>


i can't get enough of these Bach suites, one of my favourite clips of the 996 allemande is the following (by no means an "amateur" but oh well)


----------

